# Muscadine Wine



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 19, 2011)

Saturday I picked 4 gallons of wild muscadines, stopped by the farmers market and bought 1 gallon of bronze muscadines. Sunday, crushed (by hand) all muscadines and added water to get 5 1/2 gallons. Added 5/8th tsp of k-meta. Checked pH with litmus paper and it is 3.2, so I will add no acid blend. That's where I am now, I can't find any two recipies the same.
If I go by the labels on the chemical I should add 2 1/2 tsp if yeast enigizer and 5 tsp of yeast nutrient. After adding this I will add simple syrup to get a SpGr of 1.085 (use the wine caculator, it's great). Let this set for 24 hours and then add my yeast, Red Star Premier Cuvee----read where I should use K1-118 - don't have any but can get it if it is necessary. Transfer to carboy at 1.005 with air lock.

I have never made muscadine wine from muscadines, only from juice (muscadine/apple)

Please correct anything you see wrong or a better way and guide me

Thanks for the help

Semper Fi


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2011)

Bud said:


> Saturday I picked 4 gallons of wild muscadines, stopped by the farmers market and bought 1 gallon of bronze muscadines. Sunday, crushed (by hand) all muscadines and added water to get 5 1/2 gallons. Added 5/8th tsp of k-meta. Checked pH with litmus paper and it is 3.2, so I will add no acid blend. That's where I am now, I can't find any two recipies the same.
> If I go by the labels on the chemical I should add 2 1/2 tsp if yeast enigizer and 5 tsp of yeast nutrient. After adding this I will add simple syrup to get a SpGr of 1.085 (use the wine caculator, it's great). Let this set for 24 hours and then add my yeast, Red Star Premier Cuvee----read where I should use K1-118 - don't have any but can get it if it is necessary. Transfer to carboy at 1.005 with air lock.
> 
> I have never made muscadine wine from muscadines, only from juice (muscadine/apple)
> ...



The only thing I would do different is instead of using a simply syrup, take out some of the must and heat that up and then add the sugar to the heated up must. I think you have enough water in it, did you taste it?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't tasted it, but fixin to now.

Thanks

Semper Fi


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2011)

Bud said:


> Haven't tasted it, but fixin to now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Semper Fi



i always check the numbers but i always taste too. tasting tells you a lot on what you need to do. have you ever had straight muscadine wine, it is awesome. Bud, you live in prime muscadine growing area you need to plant some vines.


----------



## afewcats (Sep 19, 2011)

I got my initial SG to 1.125 using a blend of muscadines with dissolved sugar and then added the yeast right in the mix the next day. I think my home grown muscadines might be a little sweeter than the wild ones though. I added 12 lbs of sugar.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 19, 2011)

I have 26 muscadine vines, they are young and I only got 2 1/2 pounds this year. Hope to do better next year, my problem is my place is mostly shade, I have 14 vines that get sun from noon to almost sunset. I tasted it and it taste like weak muscadine juice, I hope the pectic enzyme brings out more flavor and juice. The woods behind the house is full of muscadine vines, but none have ever had any muscadines, I called ison's and they said that they were all females, so I bought 2 males. They will be shipped sometime after the first of the year. I have the must in the grill and the temperature is 78*, cutting it back and trying to control it at 75*. If it taste half as good as it smells, it'll be wonderful, sure smell good.

Thanks for all the help, "kudden have done it with out ya'll


Semper Fi


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 19, 2011)

Tryed to edit it, but I must have done something wrong or not done something.
It took 8 3/4 pounds of sugar to get SpGr to 1.084, just as the wine caculator said.

Semper Fi


----------



## garymc (Sep 19, 2011)

If all the vines in the woods are females, how did they get there? Immaculate conception? They are probably not very productive and not pruned at all. I'm always amazed at how much sugar I have to add. And add. And add. I finally figured out that I could dissolve a lot more sugar in boiling hot water than the instructions said, so I started putting twice as much in the hot water. I recommend using well or distilled water rather than chlorinated city water.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 20, 2011)

I have well water and I don't know about the male and female muscadines, my just be a way to sell vines?????????

Semper Fi


----------



## afewcats (Sep 20, 2011)

The muscadine grapes love the sun, but they will produce in partial shade as well. I have 5 different varieties growing on a cable that are 3 years old. We pruned them pretty good last February and then I fertilized with about 100 lbs of cow compost and watered them good all summer. I have never seen such a good crop. The larger 2 varieties were nearly as big a golf balls and even the smaller ones have bunches that would compare with concords.

Food, water, pruning and lots of water is the key in the sandy area I live in!!

I hope the wine is going to be as good as the grapes!!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 20, 2011)

I just started fermenting my muscadine wine this morning and it's working now. I tasted it and it's goooooooooooooood, almost want to k-meta and sorbate it now, don't see how it can get any better, and it smells out-of-this-world. I think I had better start another batch, after I back-sweeten it a let it clear a couple of days it probably won't last long. I gonna hide one bottle from me and hope I don't find it till next year.

Semper Fi


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 20, 2011)

YEP! Hide one now. And about six from everyone else


----------



## afewcats (Sep 21, 2011)

My dad was a football coach and he used to say that nothing will draw a crowd like a loose football, well I think that homemade wine is running a close second...


----------



## Flora (Feb 1, 2017)

I have once tried muscadine grape juice. haven't tried the wine. Muscadine juice contains a higher number of calories compared to other juices.

I have read an article, there are many health benefits of mascadine juice like weight control, bowel regularity etc.

For more health benefits... Muscadine Juice: Nutrition Facts, Health Benefits & Recipes

After reading above discussion , will definately try muscadine wine.


----------

